# Cannot host for warcraft 3 Arranged Team



## Dethel (Mar 3, 2011)

I have been trying for a long time to figure this out on my own, so im gonna turn to the experts! When i forward ports 6112-6119 it says that there is a conflict with other service. so i found the ports that are using those numbers, i just need to know how to delete them and if it is safe to delete them.
Using a Netgear router

PORT STATE SERVICE

6112/tcp filtered dtspc

6113/tcp filtered dayliteserver

6114/tcp filtered unknown

6115/tcp filtered xic

6116/tcp filtered unknown

6117/tcp filtered unknown

6118/tcp filtered unknown

6119/tcp filtered unknown

those are the ports in use.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Please use this tool to see if your port is open:

Open Port Check Tool - Test Port Forwarding on Your Router

See if by adding port 6112-6112 will work.


----------



## Dethel (Mar 3, 2011)

port 6112 is closed it says. I used ipfingerprints.com to get the info stated in my first post. All of the ports are being occupied by the service listed in the service column. is there a way to delete those services?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Where do you see those ports listedn?


----------



## Dethel (Mar 3, 2011)

i used the open port check tool you sent me.... it says its closed.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

See if following this helps:

Router Port Forwarding Guides - PortForward.com


----------

